# Ofna 9.5 pro question



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

I have the ofna 9.5 pro. At my track today, some one told me of the pillow ball upgrade kit. Does any one know the part number that includes all of the items neded for the conversion?

thanks
Norm


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I found this:
Pillow Ball conversion kit (#49036)www.nitrohouse.com/ofna_9_5.htm
referenced here:
http://p202.ezboard.com/fofnaracingnitrotalkbackfrm16.showMessage?topicID=217.topic
Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

perfect 

ty


----------

